# Coinstar



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I know Coinstar has come up before, you can turn your coins into gift certificates for Amazon and other retailers and there's no fee. Through Dec 6 you can get an extra $10 when you take your coins to a Coinstar® machine and change $40 for a certificate. You get the $10 gift card when you mail in a claim form that's on your receipt. I don't think all machines are "participating" but the info is on the website - worth taking a look if you save your pocket change.

http://www.coinstar.com/us/html/a-home


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've given up on coinstar.  I tried last week, and today again, I went to two different machines that issue e-certs.  Either the connection is down, or the machines are full, or they are just broken.  I had the same problem last year.  The free $10 isn't worth the gas or my time.  It's especially not worth the aggravation.  Hope everyone else has better luck.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

I've used it twice recently and it worked fine. Sorry it was a problem for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> I've used it twice recently and it worked fine. Sorry it was a problem for you.


Apparently, whoever services the machines in my area isn't worth the paper his check is written on. I think it's time I put in a complaint instead of just venting my frustration here.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

You go, girl!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

OMG - I just realized I have $100  to spend on books for my Kindle!!!

DH suggested we could use the money for Christmas shopping. Yeah, right...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Sure Christmas Shopping with Gift Cards for BOOKS!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

4Katie said:


> OMG - I just realized I have $100  to spend on books for my Kindle!!!
> 
> DH suggested we could use the money for Christmas shopping. Yeah, right...


Much as we love them, sometimes DHs are clueless.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Apparently, whoever services the machines in my area isn't worth the paper his check is written on. I think it's time I put in a complaint instead of just venting my frustration here.


Great idea Gertie. I have actually met the guy that services the machines in our area. He was a very nice guy!

I took my change bucket in last week divided it in half and got 2 rebates to mail in. So now I have another $97 for books and 2 $10 certificates in the works. I just have to remind my mom not to throw it away when it shows up at her house!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I've actually only using the coinstars at my bank now.  Most convenient and secure way.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

angelad said:


> I've actually only using the coinstars at my bank now. Most convenient and secure way.


My bank is building a new branch, and I'm hoping they put in a coin counter.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

angelad said:


> I've actually only using the coinstars at my bank now. Most convenient and secure way.


Note that the coin counters in banks are almost certainly NOT CoinStars. CoinStar is a company that puts the machines in supermarkets and such. . .it's a money making proposition.

OTOH, I was last actually in an actual bank probably 20 years ago, so what do I know.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Much as we love them, sometimes DHs are clueless.


Yes, but after a little training, my DH now automatically drops all of his change into my "Coinstar" jar every day.

N


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I wanna coinstar jar!  What a great idea!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I use a Longaberger basket.  A small one.  Not sure which one it is.  
2/3 full is about $45.00 to $50.00.  
I also keep a change purse in the consol of my car and put my change 
in it instead of carrying in my purse.  When it's full, I dump it into the 
basket.  
deb


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> Yes, but after a little training, my DH now automatically drops all of his change into my "Coinstar" jar every day.
> 
> N


Ah, good to know there are others still "trainable"  - mine, too, knows all change goes in the Coinstar fund.



Carol Hanrahan said:


> I wanna coinstar jar! What a great idea!


I switched to one of the small popcorn tins we accumulate every year buying from neighbor kids school projects. It seems to add up to around $85 when full. I used to have a glass jar, but it would get too heavy to cart back and forth and I dropped and broke it. Something smaller for the car would be a good idea.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

Neekeebee said:


> Yes, but after a little training, my DH now automatically drops all of his change into my "Coinstar" jar every day.
> 
> N


Wow! That's wonderful. I have to hide my CoinStar jar because it has a counter on top and if he saw that I had $100 in coinage he'd be spending it.

I took my coins to CoinStar on Saturday and had $108 (YAY!), split into two for the extra moolah. This year I might give one of the rebates to my DD (she's getting my K1 for Christmas). Might. Depends on my GC balance when the rebates hit!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

SongbirdVB said:


> Wow! That's wonderful. I have to hide my CoinStar jar because it has a counter on top and if he saw that I had $100 in coinage he'd be spending it.


I would love for my jar to count my change, too! (But then I might be too tempted to run to CoinStar all the time. )



crebel said:


> Ah, good to know there are others still "trainable"  - mine, too, knows all change goes in the Coinstar fund.


Definitely trainable, but must be patient and sometimes more trouble than it's worth. 

N


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*I have had a "change jar" for most of my life.* I have bought everything from a swing-set when the kids were little, to trips, cameras and even new draperies. NOW...Amazon certificates through Coinstar. I've been doing it since Coinstar teamed with Amazon.

YOU DON'T MISS YOUR SPARE CHANGE...and it adds up quickly!! *HOWEVER:* that being said, I purposely try to gain more change. If an item should cost...say $3.21; I don't give the .21 this way I gain .79 cents for my "change jar". ACTUALLY, I give the penny of the .21 so that I don't get 4 pennies back and instead get .80 cents. I try not to do _too many_ pennies, because they take up too much space and don't add up as quickly. My mom actually saves quarters only...and she has cashed in thousands over the years. Quarters are the best...but I'm not fussy.



> I would love for my jar to count my change, too! (But then I might be too tempted to run to CoinStar all the time. )


http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.H07917.desc.Electronic-Money-Jug-w-Coin-Recognition
BUT READ THE REVIEWS


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> My mom actually saves quarters only...and she has cashed in thousands over the years. Quarters are the best...but I'm not fussy.


When my great aunt and her husband started a restaurant (in the 30's), he wanted her to work in the kitchen (unpaid of course). She agreed, but only if he gave her every 50 cent piece that came through the register. She ended up accumulating a blanket chest full of 50 cent pieces, which she dipped into from time-to-time, but I'll bet there were thousands of $'s in there.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Neekeebee said:


> I would love for my jar to count my change, too! (But then I might be too tempted to run to CoinStar all the time. )


I saw this coin-counting jar at Bed, Bath, & Beyond for 9.99:

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?order_num=-1&SKU=16084425

I am thinking about putting it on my Christmas wish list for one of my kids to buy. But I am afraid that they will think I have totally lost my mind: why buy a jar to count coins before taking them to a coin counting machine?


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I think a coin-counting jar is a great gift idea! I had to count my change before going to the coinstar machine last week just to be sure I would have enough for 2 $40 counts!


----------



## ArmyWife (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for posting this.  We took my daughters change jar (a big Hershey syrup bottle) full of coins....we ended up having nearly $120 total...just $2 shy of being able to get a 3rd $10 gift card.  Still a great deal that we were able to get 2.  

Unfortunately, I'm letting my daughter use the money to get something on Amazon....but I'm saving the two additional gift cards for my kindle.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

The counter on the jar I have is NOT exact by any means.  It was off by $2 but in my favor so I wasn't upset.  I was expecting $106 and got $108.  YAY!  There are times I put a coin in and notice it didn't register, so I'll open it up and grab whatever coin denom I just put in and put it through again.  Obviously I don't always notice, and sometimes I notice and don't care enough to open the jar (lazy through and through).    But it is nice to have a pretty good estimate!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

My $10 bonus came in today's mail!  I just wanted to remind everyone that they come in a "junk mail"-looking, plain, white, bulk mail envelope with no Coinstar indication on it at all (return address a PO Box in Clinton, Iowa) - so don't just pitch the junkie looking envelopes if you are expecting one.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

My gift certificate arrived earlier this week.

And yes, it does look like junk mail.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Do you think they do that on purpose hoping a bunch of them will get thrown away?
deb


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

drenee said:


> Do you think they do that on purpose hoping a bunch of them will get thrown away?
> deb


Maybe they do it that way so people would be less likely to steal it. It is pretty much like sending cash through the mail.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> Maybe they do it that way so people would be less likely to steal it. It is pretty much like sending cash through the mail.


I'm old & jaded - my thought was so you might throw it away!


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

My mother took advantage of the coinstar promotion to get a $10.00 Amazon gift certificate.  The envelope arrived this week.  It had been cut open and was empty.  My mother's husband works for the post office so he had them check.  He says there is virtually no way that it could have been taken once it his the postal system because the process was fully automated until it hit the mail carrier's hands and that carrier knows my mother and her husband.  Mother asked me to contact coinstar to let them know, so I sent them an email expecting nothing.  They are replacing her certificate.  I was shocked; my mother was not.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, I can't believe someone took the certificate.  
Great for Coinstar for replacing it.  
deb


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm shocked too.  Glad for your mom, and good for Coinstar.

N


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

Coinstar came through for my mother today.  Kathryn emailed me the gift card code rather than mailing a new card.  I just applied it to Mother's account.  She has been waiting for it to buy a CD she wants.  I'm so much more cynical than she is, I never thought anything would be done about it.  I think that's why I'm so excited over $10.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Went to Coinstar today.  I didn't have as much as normal.  $22.76.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Now that I'm working, if I go buy lunch or a snack during the day I always take folding money and bring home the change.  I should have a nice little pile by the end of tax season. . . . .


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

/Performs the Thread ressurection chant

This morning my kids gave me a coinstar receipt for an Amazon GC for $18.49.
They had cleaned their rooms COMPLETELY while I was away last week and pooled all the loose change. 3 teens = alot of lost coins in rooms I guess


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Great kids!  (I wonder if I could convince the grandkids...naah.  )

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DH always makes faces when I scoop up the change he leaves on his dresser. . . one of these days I'll have to head over to the harris teeter and see how much I've got. . . .I say this like I need the money to get a GC to buy books on Amazon when there's already a large credit and my Kindles are full. . . .but, whatever!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow!!...Where do I apply?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, to be fair, $90 of the credit belongs to my brother. . . .but he's busy reading through my existing library and not buying many books on his own. . . .


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> /Performs the Thread ressurection chant
> 
> This morning my kids gave me a coinstar receipt for an Amazon GC for $18.49.
> They had cleaned their rooms COMPLETELY while I was away last week and pooled all the loose change. 3 teens = alot of lost coins in rooms I guess


You were AWAY and your TEENAGERS cleaned their rooms?!?!?!?

Color me impressed!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

4Katie said:


> You were AWAY and your TEENAGERS cleaned their rooms?!?!?!?


AND they took the change to the Coinstar machine, AND they gave the receipt to their mom. 
Super wow.
deb


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

strange


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

You were away:  I missed that part...

Mine would have scraped up the change bought some munchies and said, "Ma's away, lets call our friends and party."


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

sjc said:


> You were away: I missed that part...
> 
> Mine would have scraped up the change bought some munchies and said, "Ma's away, lets call our friends and party."


Dad was still here. I had to fly to San Francisco as an emergency. My grandmother who is 91 and lives alone there fell, and lay in the floor for 24+ hours. Was taken to hospital as soon as neighbors got in and found her. I flew out to be with her and get her home from the hospital. I just missed a couple of classes, but my professors knew what was going on and had given their blessings.. Mom flew up Friday night, and Saturday we started calling homecare agencies, til we found one we liked and got her 24/7 care for the next 3 weeks until I am out of school for the semester/summer.

-And I am blessed to have very goooooood teens. And they know I take my change to coinstar, so they thought I could use some Amazon credit to destress with.  Sweet enough to make me want to cry almost.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Dad was still here. I had to fly to San Francisco as an emergency. My grandmother who is 91 and lives alone there fell, and lay in the floor for 24+ hours. Was taken to hospital as soon as neighbors got in and found her. I flew out to be with her and get her home from the hospital. I just missed a couple of classes, but my professors knew what was going on and had given their blessings.. Mom flew up Friday night, and Saturday we started calling homecare agencies, til we found one we liked and got her 24/7 care for the next 3 weeks until I am out of school for the semester/summer.
> 
> -And I am blessed to have very goooooood teens. And they know I take my change to coinstar, so they thought I could use some Amazon credit to destress with.  Sweet enough to make me want to cry almost.


Ouch...24 hours is a long time. Her electrolytes must have been so out of whack. Glad she is OK. Not easy; 91 God bless her and your kids too; for being so sweet. I would have bawled.

It's official: no more teens in my house; my son turns 20 tomorrow!!


----------

